# Canon AE-1 Wireless/remote flash



## lennon33x (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey everyone...I've recently taken up photography and purchased a Canon AE-1. I love the film aspect and really think that it's helped my understanding of photography before I go purchase a digital slr. 

My question is this...has anyone ever used remote flash longer than 12" or a wireless sensor with a wireless remote flash with this or a similar camera? Is it possible to do? I need to get more light on some of my subjects but hate the on camera flash. 

Thx


----------



## usayit (Jul 28, 2012)

Plain jane Xsync can be done wirelessly via radio triggers.

Expensive ones => Google Pocketwizards

Cheap ones => Google Cactus triggers 

There are many others available too.



If you want to use corded, paramount cords should be able to help you out.  http://www.paramountcords.com/


----------



## lennon33x (Jul 28, 2012)

Will any radio trigger work?


----------



## usayit (Jul 28, 2012)

Basic Xsync should work on any camera.  You'll have to deal with exposure yourself.  

TTL is a different story.



I use cheap cactus triggers which have worked on all my cameras which range from early 50s vintage to modern digital.


Another that I use

* Sunpak 422D (shoe is attached to a module that can be replaced)
* Sunpak CA-2D module (Do your research to make sure that this is the correct module for the AE-1)
* Sunpak EXT-10

All together, you get an offshoe capable flash that should TTL with the Canon AE-1 (assuming the correct module).  Not quite 12 feet though.


----------



## lennon33x (Jul 28, 2012)

How would you compensate for exposure? With the Speedlite 155a it selects SS of 60 automatically.


----------



## usayit (Jul 28, 2012)

From here:

Some basic information relates to the Original 155A Speedlite

"When used with any camera other than the AE-1, the Speedlite 155A provides typical thyristor automation. You have a choice between two apertures you can use. However, when teamed with the AE-1, the Speedlite 155A automatically sets both the f/stop and the shutter speed. But the later Speedlites designed by Canon also offered similar capability (As what we have refer to as 'dedicated' function - control by the three contact points at the foot of the flash unit, each relay or communicate certain info with the SLR body). Thus, you need not have to specifically locate the 155A for your AE-1."

That flash seems to be rather limited.... no manual mode, only two apertures with an autothrystor.  I'm not familiar with it but it should at least trigger.  But it doesn't give you output control....  you can do some exposure compensation via aperture.


----------



## Buckster (Jul 29, 2012)

12" = 12 Inches.  Is that what you meant, or did you mean 12 feet?

When it comes to exposure for this lighting venture, you really should look into getting a decent incident meter, if you don't have one already.  As usayit noted, you can get some adjustment with aperture.  You can also use distance from flash to subject and modifiers from umbrellas to gobos and flags to reflectors to control the amount of light.  Again, I'd really recommend a decent meter to dial it in if you don't have one.


----------



## lennon33x (Jul 29, 2012)

So basically just trial and error with exposure when using remote flash?


----------



## lennon33x (Jul 29, 2012)

Buckster said:
			
		

> 12" = 12 Inches.  Is that what you meant, or did you mean 12 feet?



yes 12 inches. That's the length of the standard synchro cord for the 155a (labeled to be used with the 199a).


----------



## Buckster (Jul 29, 2012)

reavesce said:


> So basically just trial and error with exposure when using remote flash?


Not if you get an incident meter, which is why I highly recommend it.  Trial and error when you can chimp the back of a digital camera isn't as painful as trial and error with film when trying to work this sort of thing out without one.


----------



## lennon33x (Jul 29, 2012)

Where can I find one?


----------



## Buckster (Jul 30, 2012)

Adorama, B&H, Amazon, Ebay, etc., etc., etc...


----------



## lennon33x (Jul 30, 2012)

Forgive my amateur questions, but are incident meters and light meters the same, or are they different?


----------



## Buckster (Jul 30, 2012)

reavesce said:


> Forgive my amateur questions, but are incident meters and light meters the same, or are they different?


All incident meters are light meters, but not all light meters are incident meters.  Some light meters are only reflective meters, like those that are built into cameras.


----------



## lennon33x (Jul 30, 2012)

So my next question...

Let's say I have a subject whose exposure is indicating a 1/250 ss with f/5.6. However, I want to use side lighting to for creative purposes. Will that change exposure? If so, how?

By the way, I want to express my gratitude and appreciation for those who have already taken the time and who continually answer my questions. It's difficult to learn all of this stuff at once.


----------



## Buckster (Jul 30, 2012)

reavesce said:


> So my next question...
> 
> Let's say I have a subject whose exposure is indicating a 1/250 ss with f/5.6. However, I want to use side lighting to for creative purposes. Will that change exposure?


Yes.



reavesce said:


> If so, how?


That depends on the light; How bright it is, how far away it is, the angle to the subject, what light modifiers are involved.  That's why you need an incident meter - to tell you exactly how to compensate, no matter how it changed the exposure.

You should go study this: Strobist: Lighting 101


----------

